# Embarking on new journey



## Jmc86 (May 14, 2019)

Well as the title reads im begining my jounry. I have a sit down sched with a local lodge secrectry here in west palm beach florida. i really dont know what to expect. i have a few freidns that may or may not be masons they will not confimr or deny so i have no where to reall y ask questions which  brought me to you this website. 

My intrest in freemasonry has always been there but not until recentyl have i really strarted to seek out info. i was recebtly made aware that my Grandfather was active freemasonary for almost 2 decades and was 32nd degree scottis rite and to be perfectly honest i have no idea what that means excecot it was w something he was obviously passionate about and had dedictaion to. Thus this is where my Jounrey begins. I sure i will have ton of questtons and hope you will all revcieve me with opne mind and open arms. Thank you in advanced. if anyone can ppoint me to any resources i would be extreamly greatful. again a thank you .


----------



## Keith C (May 14, 2019)

You have taken the proper first step by approaching a Local Lodge.  I have no doubt that many of your questions will be answered by the Secretary.  I will caution you, however, to do a little bit of research so you know where the Lodge you are approaching stands in regards to other Lodges world-wide.  If the Lodge is part of the Grand Lodge of Florida, it will be found in the Lodge Directory on their website:  [URL]https://grandlodgefl.com/[/URL]

If it is part of the Official Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Florida (The Most Worshipful Union Grand Lodge of Florida) it should be found in the Lodge Directory on their website:  http://www.mwuglflorida.org/

If it is not part of either of those, recognize that it is part of a System that will likely not be recognized by other Grand Lodges, as it will be considered either "Irregular" or "Clandestine" by most other Grand Lodges and that should be a warning sign to avoid association.

As to your Grandfather, it is likely that he never brought up Freemasonry to you, as in the past, and still existing in some areas, it was not permitted to suggest the possibility of membership to others, it was required that the Freemason be specifically asked about it by the person with an interest.

As to the 32nd Degree Scottish Rite, Scottish Rite is what we call an "appendant body" of Freemasonry.  Once you are a Master Mason, you can join Scottish Rite if you so desire.  There are 30 Degrees in the Scottish Rite system.  4 through 32 are available to all members.  Typically you will join at what is called a "reunion" and you will receive several Degrees, including the 32nd.  At that point you are considered a 32nd Degree Scottish Rite Mason.  After that it is encouraged that you seek out and partake of the Degrees you missed.  The 33rd and final Degree in Scottish Rite is an honorary Degree, bestowed on those who make a considerable contribution to Freemasonry or Society in General.  It is not something you can seek, and the one thing you can do that will disqualify you for it is to ask for it!

Good luck in your journey, ask whatever questions you may have and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Winter (May 15, 2019)

Good luck on your journey! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Jmc86 (May 15, 2019)

welp i mademy way into my local lodge last night didnt stay for dinner as i wasnt actually planning on stopping and was heading to grab dinner for the family but it at least afforded my the opp to meet with the worshipful master and take a tour and after sitting with him for a few min and than getting home and speaking with my wife at length i requested and application and am in the process of filling it out. was i invited to come back the next dinner. 


now my question is what is the dress code for dinners? i dont want to show up under dressed and semm distrecptful and dont wanna show up over dressed and seem like im makeing a mockery of the dinner or what not. any help of apprieated thanks in advanced


----------



## Winter (May 15, 2019)

Every Lodge has it's own personality and no one style is better than another. Some Lodges are a very casual affair. (Like really casual)  Some Lodges, like mine, are a very formal black tie affair. Members and visitors are required to be in dark suit and tie and officers are required to be in a tuxedo. Your best bet is to reach out to the WM and ask what the expected dress code is.  

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Brother JC (May 15, 2019)

What were they wearing last night?


----------



## David612 (May 15, 2019)

Jmc86 said:


> welp i mademy way into my local lodge last night didnt stay for dinner as i wasnt actually planning on stopping and was heading to grab dinner for the family but it at least afforded my the opp to meet with the worshipful master and take a tour and after sitting with him for a few min and than getting home and speaking with my wife at length i requested and application and am in the process of filling it out. was i invited to come back the next dinner.
> 
> 
> now my question is what is the dress code for dinners? i dont want to show up under dressed and semm distrecptful and dont wanna show up over dressed and seem like im makeing a mockery of the dinner or what not. any help of apprieated thanks in advanced



That will vary, best confirm with the secretary.
I have seen photos of lodges state side in t shirts and shorts where as my jurisdiction is black tie (or lounge suit if held during daylight)


----------



## Jmc86 (May 15, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> What were they wearing last night?


work clothes(collar shirt and black pants) . as i wasnt expecting to even stop.


----------



## BroBook (May 15, 2019)

Yellow light?

Sent from my LML212VL using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (May 16, 2019)

Jmc86 said:


> work clothes(collar shirt and black pants) . as i wasnt expecting to even stop.



No, you misunderstand me; what was the Worshipful Master wearing? The Brethren at the lodge? If they were getting ready to eat before lodge they were probably dressed accordingly.


----------



## Jmc86 (May 17, 2019)

BroBook said:


> Yellow light?
> 
> Sent from my LML212VL using My Freemasonry mobile app




i dont know what that means


----------



## Jmc86 (May 17, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> No, you misunderstand me; what was the Worshipful Master wearing? The Brethren at the lodge? If they were getting ready to eat before lodge they were probably dressed accordingly.




oh ok. yea they were in differt attire the wm was in more of a black and wite suit and tie i would assume the others were getting ready.


----------



## Jmc86 (May 17, 2019)

is it advisable to sit down with several lodges before committing to one?


----------



## Brother JC (May 17, 2019)

If there are multiple lodges in your area then certainly get a feel for each. Like the men inside each has its own personality.


----------



## Jmc86 (May 18, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> If there are multiple lodges in your area then certainly get a feel for each. Like the men inside each has its own personality.



ok perfect i didnt wanna do it if its frowned upon


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 18, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------

